# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] C12AWR ART COOL 12αρι ERROR C6.

## takis1964

Kαλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!
εχω ενα ινβερτερ πολυ λιγο δουλεμενο σε βοηθητικο σαλονακι και πριν μια εβδομαδα μου εβγαλε σφαλμα ενω το δουλευα για πρωτη φορα σε τουρμπο μοντ
εβγαλα την πριζα την ξαναεβαλα και το εβαλα παλι σε λειτουργια για 3 ωρες σε auto mode φαν  οπως το δουλευα τοσο καιρο!την επομενη μερα δουλεψε για 10 λεπτα και εβγαλε παλι το 6
μετα απο σβησιματα ξεκινηματα δουλεμα μερικων λεπτων και παλι σφαλμα στο τελος ανοιγοκλεινε το φλαπ και μετα απο μερικα λεπτα παλι 6!
το αφησα 2 μερες και σημερα το ξεκινησα σε τουμπο και δουλεψε κανονικα !
Για μιση ωρα με 2 κοψιματα ενδιαμεσα του 1 λεπτου!(o ανεμιστηρας εκοψε το φλαπ μισο εκλεισε και μετα ξαναανοιξε και φουλαρε!
μετα απο το μισαωρο παλι σφαλμα c6
ξανα βγαλσιμο πριζα επανεκινηση αναμονη και σφαλμα c6
H lg το διαβαζει ως πλακετα με κοστος κανα 350 ρη
Καμμια αποψη?

----------


## takis1964

Το ξαναβαλα παλι και μετα απο σφαλμα και επανεκινηση ξανα αρχισε και δουλευει 10 λεπτα και τωρα παλι εχει κοψει! σε 5 λεπτα παλι σφαλμα 6

Η ερωτηση που κανω ειναι οχι για να το επισκευασω μονος  αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι προτιμω να παρω καινουργιο απο τα να δωσω 350 για την βλαβη! 
Απλα να ξερω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση επισκευης σε λογικο κοστος συμφωνα με τα συμπτωματα της βλαβης  μιας και το lg ειναι πολυ λιγο δουλεμενο!

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου η πλακέτα φτιάχνεται το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είσαι μακριά.

----------

angel_grig (14-01-16), KRISTOF00 (28-02-19)

----------


## takis1964

Ποια πλακετα η μεσα η η εξω ομως?
Αποτι μου ειπε φιλος  ψυκτικος μια φορα πηγε να ανοιξει mirror και εμπλεξε με τα πλαστικα ! Τουλαχιστον να την εβγαζα και να την εστελνα για επισκευη!
(Παρεπιπτοντως 95 εαρμεχ-εα υπηρετησα Παστιδα!  )
Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Η εξωτερική πλακέτα έχει το πρόβλημα και βγαίνει εύκολα. Τεθωρακισμένα μαυροσκούφης ωραία.

----------


## takis1964

Βρηκα την πλακετα μεσα σε ενα πλαστικο κουτι με κλιπ! Ξεβιδωνω την πλακετα μαζι με τους αισθητηρες η τους αφηνω πανω?  Σε καποιο αμερικανικο φόρουμ διαβασα ότι το προβλημα ειναι στον πυκνωτη της πλακετας! Ισχυει? Η πλακετα χαλαει σε συγκεκριμενο εξαρτημα η εχει διαφορα τρωτα σημεια? Ακομα η επισκευη λυνει το πρόβλημα της πλακετας η μπορει να βγαλει προβλημα παλι σε αλλο εξαρτημα της ιδιας πλακετας? Το ρωταω γιατι 8 στις 10 βλαβες που διαβάζω ειναι για lg και αν ειναι να γίνει αλλαγη στα σημεια που ποναει με καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηλεκτρονικων!



Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Τα 12 άρια δεν έχουν πυκνωτή. Τα 18 άρια και τα 24 άρια έχουν πυκνωτή 6 μf. Όταν επισκευαστεί θα είναι καλύτερη και από καινούργια.

----------


## takis1964

Oριστε και η πλακετα


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## takis1964

Η πλακετα σταλθηκε για επισκευη οποτε αναμενω το αποτελεσμα!

----------


## takis1964

Η πλακετα πήγε με τα ΕΛΤΑ στην Ρόδο και ξαναγύρισε σήμερα ,τοποθετήθηκε δούλεψε και δοκιμάζετε σε πολύωρη χρηση! Ευχαριστώ τον Καραγιάννη Δημητρη και φυσικά το φόρουμ που φιλοξενούμαστε για την βοηθεια!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## AdamantiosK

Καλησπέρα σας,έχω ένα lg art cool inverter 18αρι το οποίο μου παρουσίασε την ίδια ακριβώς βλάβη.Πριν απλο αυτή είχε παρουσιάσει c5 όπου ήρθαν από την αντιπροσωπεία και μου αντικατέστησαν τον πυκνωτή.Μετά έσταζε η εσωτερική μονάδα,τον πήραν,κόλλησαν λέει κάτι σωληνώσεις μέσα και το έφεραν.Το καλοκαίρι έσταζε πάλι αλλά άλλο τεχνικός που το είδε είπε ότι η λεκάνη της εσωτερικής μονάδας έχει μπει λάθος.Τώρα λειτουργώντας το στο ζεστό μετά από 10 λεπτά παρουσιάζει c6 και σβήνει.

----------


## sotron1

Εξωτερική πλακέτα πρόβλημα. Λύση, καλείς ένα μάστορα να στην πάει για επισκευή ή αγοράζεις καινούργια. Υπόψη σε μερικές περιπτώσεις που έχω ακούσει είναι ότι το C6 είναι και κατεστραμμένος συμπιεστής.

----------


## AdamantiosK

Καινούρια πλακέτα δεν αξίζει γιατί η αντιπροσωπεία την κοστολογεί 300 ευρω.Υπάρχει κάποιος αξιόπιστος ηλεκτρονικός που να επιδιορθώνει πλακέτες?

----------


## paris1969

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Φίλε Αδαμάντιε θα μπορούσα να την επισκευάσω την πλακέτα σου αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ
100% για το αποτέλεσμα. Εάν θέλεις μιας και είμαστε και οι δύο στην Αθήνα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε κάπου για να μου την δώσεις ( δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώνεις άσκοπα courier ). Τα λέμε

----------


## Dima85

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Φίλε Αδαμάντιε θα μπορούσα να την επισκευάσω την πλακέτα σου αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ
> 100% για το αποτέλεσμα. Εάν θέλεις μιας και είμαστε και οι δύο στην Αθήνα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε κάπου για να μου την δώσεις ( δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώνεις άσκοπα courier ). Τα λέμε


Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο προβλιμα C6 
Είμαι Αθήνα , πως θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε την πλακέτα ;

----------


## Dima85

Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο προβλιμα C6 
Είμαι Αθήνα , πως θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε την πλακέτα κ. ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου και στην Αθήνα έχει τεχνικούς πού μπορούν να στην επισκευάσει.

----------


## IOANNISPAPA1975

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗ που μπορω να σας βρω για να επικοινωνησουμε. ευχαριστω

----------


## IOANNISPAPA1975

Κυριε Δημητρη μηπως μπορειτε να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μου. στο papadimittiou89@gmail.com εχω και εγω προβλημα με την πλακετα. ευχατιστω

----------


## mikemtb73

> Κυριε Δημητρη μηπως μπορειτε να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μου. στο papadimittiou89@gmail.com εχω και εγω προβλημα με την πλακετα. ευχατιστω


Αν διάβαζες τι έχεις γράψει, θα κατάλαβενες γιατί δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου στείλει mail...... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ee7al

ΞΟΟΞΉΞ΅ ΞΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ³ΞΉΞ±Ξ½Ξ½Ξ·, ΟΟΟ ΞΈΞ± ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞΏΟΟΞ± Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΟΞΈΟ ΟΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΞΏΞΉΞ½ΟΞ½ΞΉΞ± ΞΌΞ±ΞΆΞΉ ΟΞ±Ο? ΞΟΞΏΟΞ΅ΞΉΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΟΞΏ 6941605252?

----------


## panos_sxh

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,

έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με κωδικό λαθους C6 σε ένα LG C24AWR Art Cool Inverter.

Ένα από τα εξουσιοδοτημένα σέρβις της LG μου είπε ότι φταίει είτε πλακετα εξωτερικη, είτε συμπιεστης, είτε πυκνωτης και ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένα από αυτά τα αντ/κά οπότε δε μπορούν να το φτιάξουν!!!

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να αναλαμβάνει την επισκευή σε Αττική (Βριλήσσια μένω);

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Πάνος

----------


## ipso

Που είναι ο ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ! στειλε του πμ

----------


## p270

Για επισκευή πλακετών μιλά με αυτούςhttps://www.episkevh-plaketas.gr/

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου το c6 όντως οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα της εξωτερικής πλακέτας και επισκευάζεται.

----------


## dim raff

καλησπέρα εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με c6  σε 12αρι LG  :Confused1:

----------


## mikemtb73

> καλησπέρα εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με c6  σε 12αρι LG


Αφου σου απάντησαν εδω: 




> Προεπιλογή
> 
> Καλησπέρα έχω και εγώ ένα art cool 12αρι που μου βγάζει C6! Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει είμαι Πάτρα ευχαριστώ.


Όσα θέματα και να ανοίξεις, δεν θα αλλάξουν οι απαντήσεις, οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι τα διαβάζουν....

----------


## dim raff

Είμαι νέος σε εμπειρία από φόρουμ... και η απάντηση που μου έδωσαν μου κόστισε χαμένο χρόνο και χρήμα γιατί δεν φταίει ο αισθητήρας στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Αυτοί που απαντούν εδώ είναι σχετικοί οι άσχετοι;! Αν είναι άσχετοι να μην απαντούν, η που  βάζουν τον κόσμο να τους βρίσκει της βλάβες!.; ψάξε αυτό, αλλάξτε εκείνο!

----------


## takis1964

Απάντηση πήρες και δεν ήταν για αισθητήρα, αλλά για εξωτερική πλακέτα, παθών 

Φίλε μου το c6 όντως οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα της εξωτερικής πλακέτας και επισκευάζεται

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Καρυοθραυστης:




> Καλημέρα και εγώ έχω ένα LG art cool 12αρι και μου κάνει το ίδιο μόνο που εμένα στο οθονακι βγάζει C6 είναι η εξωτερική πλακέτα από ότι έχω ψάξει αλλά εδώ στην Πάτρα δεν ξέρω κάποιον που να επισκευάζει αν ξέρετε κάτι..! Ευχαριστώ.






> Καλησπέρα ποιος είναι εμένα έχει τρεις.! Ευχαριστώ






> Καλησπέρα έχω και εγώ ένα art cool 12αρι που μου βγάζει C6! Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει είμαι Πάτρα ευχαριστώ.






> Καλησπέρα έχω και εγώ ένα art cool 12αρι που μου βγάζει C6! Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει είμαι Πάτρα ευχαριστώ.






> καλησπέρα εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με c6  σε 12αρι LG


Και περιμένει στο τσάμπα να γίνει remote control αποκατάσταση βλάβης:



> η απάντηση που μου έδωσαν μου κόστισε χαμένο χρόνο και χρήμα γιατί δεν φταίει ο αισθητήρας στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Αυτοί που απαντούν εδώ είναι σχετικοί οι άσχετοι;! Αν είναι άσχετοι να μην απαντούν, η που  βάζουν τον κόσμο να τους βρίσκει της βλάβες!.; ψάξε αυτό, αλλάξτε εκείνο!


Και στο τέλος μας 'την λέει'
του φταίνε όλοι.... 
(Πες, αν το ξέραμε, δεν θα απαντάγαμε, ας φώναζε τεχνικό)

----------


## kalamari

καλησπέρα. κάτοχος Mirror 12αρι, στο οποίο χαλασε το μοτερακι για το flap. gsp-24rw. αγόρασα καινούργιο αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι είναι διαφορετικό το βύσμα/κουμπωμα στην πλακέτα της εσωτερικής μονάδας. Ξέρει κάποιος αν πάιζει ρόλο η σειρά των καλωδίων? το original έχει 4 γκρι και ενα ασπρο/γκρι και το καινούργιο έχει 5 διαφορετικά χρώματα.

----------


## p270

> καλησπέρα. κάτοχος Mirror 12αρι, στο οποίο χαλασε το μοτερακι για το flap. gsp-24rw. αγόρασα καινούργιο αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι είναι διαφορετικό το βύσμα/κουμπωμα στην πλακέτα της εσωτερικής μονάδας. Ξέρει κάποιος αν πάιζει ρόλο η σειρά των καλωδίων? το original έχει 4 γκρι και ενα ασπρο/γκρι και το καινούργιο έχει 5 διαφορετικά χρώματα.


φυσικα και παιζει ρολο ,πιθανοτατα δεν αγορασες το σωστο μοτερακι

----------


## kalamari

καλημερα. βάζοντας το gsp-24rw αυτό έβγαλε, οπότε και το αγόρασα. υπάρχει τρόπος πέρνωντας το κομματι με το σωστό βύσμα να ενώσω το καινόυργιο? ξέρεις κανείς την σειρά? εδώ Ελλάδα, πουλάει κανείς τέτοια ανταλακτικά? γενικά όλοι αποφέυγουν να ασχοληθούν με LG mirror.

----------


## takis1964

Στον Βενεκα LG εξουσιοδοτημενο, λες το μοντέλο και σου λέει - πουλάει τα ανταλλακτικά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

> Στον Βενεκα LG εξουσιοδοτημενο, λες το μοντέλο και σου λέει - πουλάει τα ανταλλακτικά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κάνα τηλέφωνο;

----------


## takis1964

https://www.masterclima.gr/

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimmygr

> Η πλακετα πήγε με τα ΕΛΤΑ στην Ρόδο και ξαναγύρισε σήμερα ,τοποθετήθηκε δούλεψε και δοκιμάζετε σε πολύωρη χρηση! Ευχαριστώ τον Καραγιάννη Δημητρη και φυσικά το φόρουμ που φιλοξενούμαστε για την βοηθεια!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




parakalo pite  ou pou ine to magazi gia tin episkei tis plaketas til klp.

----------


## takis1964

Σας έστειλα το τηλ του με προσωπικό μήνυμα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

